# Put the boat away today



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Was holding out , hoping it would warm up by the beginning of next week. I checked the forcast for the next 7 days or so and all the night time lows said put it away. Time to hit the shoreline for a few days before the lake freezes shut then it's time to get the ice gear out. I'm thanking god for letting me have a remarkable season and hope he allows me to do it again next season. Wishing everyone a happy holiday season.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Same on the "Holiday Season" to you.....Hope for good ice....in a reasonable amount of time......And that will bring us closer to PI....which I hope to be fishing with Mark this year......Jon Sr.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm going to miss those posts and especially the pics. 

I'm going to try to get out over Thanksgiving weekend at least once.

You have a great Holiday season too.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Well Chaunc;...I put my boat to bed a week ago...Was heart broke to say good night to her and I am sure you were too...Now we have the up and downs of the ice to put up with...The weather man just said this morning we are going to have a warmer winter than normal...all to be seen...if we do we will all have a long winter....Take Care C.L.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Chaunc,
I put mine away about a week ago also. Now I have to get my ice shanty out and get the new ski's on so I'm ready for the ice season. 
Bring on the ice!!!
I'm hoping to get over to Presque a few times this season, so be expecting a report request.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> I'm going to miss those posts and especially the pics.
> 
> I'm going to try to get out over Thanksgiving weekend at least once.
> 
> You have a great Holiday season too.


Was sitting here on my birthday, thinking about the fun i had fishing last year, and thought i'd post a few old pics to pass the time.
















































And a couple OGF buddies that fished with me.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey chaunc, A big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you   . I've really enjoyed your posts and pics this past year (just found this site last year). You are amazing with your success. 

Anyway, good luck to you in 09. Stay safe and maybe we can hook up some time.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Happy Birthday...........Your the Man!!  WB


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Great pictures chaunc..Makes a person wish open water and warm weather was here...HAPPY BIRTHDAY AGAIN YOUNG MAN...C.L...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> ...Great pictures chaunc..Makes a person wish open water and warm weather was here...HAPPY BIRTHDAY AGAIN YOUNG MAN...C.L...


Wish i could get to those spots while on the ice, but there's no good access areas to get to them. Plus i'd have to walk across the river channel to get to em. Unless we get 15 inches of ice, i'm not chancing it. I'll post some pics if i do well on the ice this year.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Happy belated Birthday chaunc!! That is a great looking sweatshirt you have there


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Tiny Tim said:


> Happy belated Birthday chaunc!! That is a great looking sweatshirt you have there


SWEATSHIRT.......... Check this out.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That is a great looking room!!! I dont have anything on the walls like that, but I have everything else. Living here halfway between Cincy. and Cleve. I have to defend myself. LOL I can hardly wait for Spring!!!


----------

